# WTB: MOP service for 2 FM Bifocal m*g reflectors...



## Greenbean (Jan 23, 2011)

*I am looking for someone who can make these 2 into MOP reflectors and not smooth.



Thanks and LMK via PM on costs. 



*


----------



## Andy13186 (Aug 1, 2011)

Why did you want to op these reflectors? Im trying to decide from a fivemega cammed VLOP reflector or a cammed bi-focal smooth reflector.


----------

